# My wife and I want to move to the Caribbean but I am concerned she will fall in love



## oldsmellypickle (Nov 14, 2017)

those island folk are so young and handsome, I'm just an old fart who had more wrinkles than an un-ironed shirt.


----------



## Knight (Nov 15, 2017)

With enough money even an wrinkly oldsmellypickle can attract one of those young beautiful  Caribbean female island folk. 

The good news is the Caribbean has great warm temps year round and high humidity so the ability to stay smelly if you don't bathe often is on your side.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 15, 2017)

The Caribbean islands are real nice...in the Winter.  However, they can be quite hot and humid in the Summer.  Plus, most of them have increased exposure to Hurricanes in the Fall.  The Southernmost islands would probably be the best choices for storm avoidance....St. Lucia, Grenada, etc.  The Bahamas are nice, but if I lived there, I would want to live in a reinforced concrete house.  Pay close attention to the results of this last storm which devastated Puerto Rice.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2017)

oldsmellypickle said:


> those island folk are so young and handsome, I'm just an old fart who had more wrinkles than an un-ironed shirt.



LOL!! I so love your username:goodone:  Heck, anymore, anything is in style, even wrinkles  Look at the young ones dying their hair gray!  And beaches are full of more "real" people than magazine covers.  Go for it! Denise


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2017)

If you happen to go to St. Maarten, stop over to the French side beaches. Old smelly people running around naked. It’s like watching a bowl of jelly on a motorcycle. :saywhat:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2017)

oldsmellypickle said:


> those island folk are so young and handsome, I'm just an old fart who had more wrinkles than an un-ironed shirt.



Problem solved....just wear the right getup!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2017)

Pappy said:


> If you happen to go to St. Maarten, stop over to the French side beaches. Old smelly people running around naked. It’s like watching a bowl of jelly on a motorcycle. :saywhat:



LOL! Ok, so that's certainly more fun than "reality" TV


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Problem solved....just wear the right getup!



Does this come in moss-green seabreeze, LOL!! I'll take 2 please


----------

